# 20 Percent discount on BSNL Broadband - For Govt / Ex. Govt employees only



## din (Dec 9, 2008)

There was a notification in the newspaper yesterday that Govt / Ex. Govt employees will get 20 percent discount on the monthly bill of BSNL Broadband. Couldn't see any details in the BSNL site, not sure whether it is available only in Kerala.

Edit - Err, I see the link in BSNL site - *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=437


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw it here aswell. I think it is for entire nation 

I think it is for new connection only and people need to attached Pension staement to take benefit


----------



## vaithy (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I have the copy of this order.. the order is applicable to all existing customers as well as new customers who belongs to the category  (State/ Central/PSU employees both serving and retired) In this case of serving employees their application are countersigned  by their Pay drawing officers stating the applicants are bona- fide.. while the Retired employees had to furnish the PPO copy.
In my belief the order is discriminatory and as it show favoritism among its customers.. concession to serving BSNL employees are different because most of the work under taken by the employees need internet connections..BSNL should extend the 20% discount to all bsnl customers who have uninterrupted connection atleast for more than six months..

(sorry for the trouble I am not able to upload the file properly. so removed the two files Below my post is mrbgupta has attached a pdf file. Only difference is mine is signed copy where as his is only a draft but wording is same)


----------



## mrbgupta (Dec 9, 2008)

*bsnl.co.in/tender1/files/proscheme_bs.pdf


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2008)

I will be able to avail this benefit, as dad just retired from his service last week in BSNL.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 9, 2008)

Well if the phone is in your DAD's name then there is no doubt U can availed this.. But if it is in your name there may be some difficulty to obtain the discount..

vaithy


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2008)

@Vaithy

For existing customers, Ex.Govt employees, there is any specific form ? Or writing down it in white paper plus attested copy of pension book / order is enough ?


----------



## vaithy (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear Din,
The existing Customers of Retd employees can submit the application form in plain paper stating that they are reitired emplyees from.....(organisation name) and they sought the discount as per above mentioned scheme, with the attensted copy of PPO to the SDE of the Telephone Exchange /CSR/CSC in their area..The phone should be in their name.
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info Vaithy. Have two connections. One is in the name of my Dad whos an Ex. Govt employee. Will give the application as per your instruction.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

Does this apply for PSU Banks ?


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 9, 2008)

Will it apply for those who have paid the charge for the entire year in one initial installment??
or will it be applicable for same cases in the future??


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 9, 2008)

I am a serving employee of State Bank of India ...am I eligible for this offer ?


----------



## vaithy (Dec 9, 2008)

Applicable to PSU employees/officers.Get a certificate from the paydrawing officer of the organisation (Accounts Officer) either separate;y or on the application that U are bona-fide employee submit with your attested identity card with your photo that is enough.. discount admissible from the date of application 
accepted by the officer concerned/acknowledged by them.

@vishal
In such case discount is admissible from the remaining amount already discounted to U when U deposited in lump..however Accounts officer will ask clarification from Delhi.. U may file application subject to above. as discount is applicable from the date of application in ur case get the discounts in arears when they finalise ur application/

vaithy
Original order:

*Sub: Promotional Scheme of Broadband for Government Employees.
        In order to boost the acquisition and usage of Broadband among government*
employees, the competent authority has approved 20% discount on Broadband Service
charges (usage and rental) for Broadband connections provided *to Central Government/
State Government/ PSU Employees category*. The scheme is to be launched from
1st December 2008 across BSNL network and is a continuous scheme.
        The serving and retired government employees applying for Broadband
connection under this scheme, should furnish an undertaking countersigned by their
Drawing and Disbursing Officer regarding their bonafide along with the application. In
case of retired employees, an attested copy of the Pension Pay Order should be submitted
along with the application. The application should be marked as “FOR GOVERNMENT
EMPLOYEES SCHEME”.
        The scheme is also applicable to existing Broadband customers who are
serving/retired government employees subject to their furnishing an undertaking as
detailed above. The discount of 20% in Broadband Service charges for the existing
customers will also be applicable if they apply, from the month of such application.
        You are requested to kindly give widespread publicity to this scheme through
messages in local TV channels, telephone bills, broadcasting SMS, IVRS etc in addition
to print and electronic media so as to push the services.

S-D


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 9, 2008)

Are u sure its on monthly bills or new connections?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 9, 2008)

Very good news , thats means we can get 32KBPS unlimited for Rs.400 pm


----------



## vaithy (Dec 9, 2008)

Please understand, not only rental is discounted but also usuage charges if any... For the UL customers who has no usuage charges rental only discounted..
let me explain the calculation.
I am having Home 500 plan. If my application date is 01-12-08 than the 20% discount applied the charges come to Rs400/- I'll get 1% discount on this charges as my payment is by ECS this reduce the charges to Rs.396/ than apply the service tax component(inclusive of educational cess) 12.36% amount Rs49/- added to above now the final payable bill is 396+49= is Rs445/-
Previously for the same charges I paid Rs.557/-  So my total saving by this order is Rs112/- permonth.

vaithy


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks vaithy. that means braodband @ 166.66/mnth + service taxes, nice.. may be i can try to switch to 500 plan, lets see what parents say...


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 10, 2008)

Good. MTNL should also launch such a scheme.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 4, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> Very good news , thats means we can get 32KBPS unlimited for Rs.400 pm


how?


----------



## max_demon (Jul 4, 2009)

bump , will this be aplicable on yearly connections ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 4, 2009)

these kinds of schemes r applicable for only a very limited period of tym......also (see the date) its 6 months older......so may be its not open till now......!!!


----------



## toofan (Jul 4, 2009)

Its still available . I too gonna to change the phone to my name.


----------



## din (Jul 4, 2009)

@max_demon

As per the BSNL order, the scheme is applicable for all plans. I guess that includes yearly plans as well. But Vaithy may be able to give some more info on this.

And this is still valid, at my old house (village one), phone is in the name of my father who is a Rtd. Govt Employee and we get the discount every month.


----------



## x3060 (Jul 5, 2009)

112 per month is a nice saving....hope the others follow soon.


----------



## vaithy (Jul 7, 2009)

Din is correct.. this is not a time bound scheme..

vaithy


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 7, 2009)

Good move.
In Karnataka we have 12.5% service tax. At least the 20% discount will help offset some of that 



x3060 said:


> 112 per month is a nice saving....hope the others follow soon.



I seriously doubt it. BSNL is a Government of India enterprise, remember. Let others at least double the bandwidth provided at the existing rates. There was a time when AirTel was the first to come out with broadband, the first to provide UL DSL connections, and the first to slash rates and upgrade bandwidth from 128 to 256 kpbs. No movement on the rates for the last two years now. They're getting plain GREEDY. When I read of these private players calling up customers with offers of the same I feel shortchanged. Why only a select few ?  I pay 999 + 12.5% tax for my 384 kbps Ul connection.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 7, 2009)

not applicable for yearly plan , confirmed at local bsnl cto. also they say plan 1350 plus is not availeble . wtf


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2009)

Plan 1350 plus is not available ? ? For new customers / change plan not possible ?

I am on 1350 Plus.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2009)

No.. I just changed my plan to 512kbps and have been enjoying this facility since one month...


----------



## max_demon (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont know whats wrong with bsnl guys


----------



## din (Jul 8, 2009)

Max, get in touch with DGM of your area. The officers will be having more idea and willing to help.


----------

